# Punch Cutters ????



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey guys, i was thinking about buying a punch cutter to keep on my key chain so i always have one handy on me. i have never used one before and would love to hear some thoughts on them, good or bad... thanks for the input.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

jfeva0049 said:


> Hey guys, i was thinking about buying a punch cutter to keep on my key chain so i always have one handy on me. i have never used one before and would love to hear some thoughts on them, good or bad... thanks for the input.


I have one of those, I just never remember I have it on me.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm to the point where I punch round heads exclusively. It's the best way to ensure not damaging the cap. I just use the el cheapos from my B&M. Sharpness can vary, so be sure to check it before you buy. 

I like to moisten the cap slightly before punching. Hold the cigar firmly near the head and gently twist and press. The punches I use have a little ring around the blade, which helps keep the bullet cover on and also provides a good indicator of how deeply I've punched it.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Don, do u find that the draw from a little hole is as good as a full cut??? that's my only concern, that the draw will not be good due to a small hole, but i really have nothing to base that on...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I use my punch more than anything... except for on torpedos.
Mine is on a keyring but its stays in my cigar "accessories" Crown Royal bag. If im smoking, the bag is with me. My fiance got me it at a Tinderbox for about $15 and it works great. No brand on the box it came in though. I had too many troubles using a blade cutter with caps comming unraveled, so she bought me the retractable punch.


----------



## brennivin (May 19, 2010)

I tend toward robustos, and my first line of opening 'em is always my punch. I've tried several, and even made my own out of a piece of copper piping and have a Swiss Army one the missus got me.

The issue I ran into was size. Most cut smaller than I like, considering most of my cigars are 52+. I found one made by Wolfe that's very nice, and fairly big. But has very little to protect the blade.

My primary punch now is the *Xicar 009* punch which has a 9mm blade vs. their more common 007 7mm blade. Works beautifully, great blade protection, and with a hole that size, draw isn't an issue. It was TOTALLY worth the $40.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

i like to use a punch on most my smokes and find the draw to be fine. i have no problems with too little of a draw and like to compare my punch with my cutter on same cigars so i know what i prefer for each smoke.that's my opinion, good luck with the decision and i think it's worth the few bucks for a cheap o punch.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks for all the info guys, i think im gonna pick one up for sure. now im just trying to decide if i want to get the xikar 007 or the 009... i like the warrenty that xikar gives u.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jfeva0049 said:


> Hey guys, i was thinking about buying a punch cutter to keep on my key chain so i always have one handy on me. i have never used one before and would love to hear some thoughts on them, good or bad... thanks for the input.


I use punches alot - harder to make a bad cut with one. I am beginning to suspect that I get a bigger tar build-up when using the punch. Usually I make a second cut with a double guilotiene (sp) about 3/4 of the way down to try and revive the stick. Often this helps. I have to do this more with punch cuts than with sticks cut with a double blade.



jfeva0049 said:


> Don, do u find that the draw from a little hole is as good as a full cut??? that's my only concern, that the draw will not be good due to a small hole, but i really have nothing to base that on...


I find there is NO difference in draw with a punch vs. guilotiene. I had the same concern but it did not turn out to be true.



jfeva0049 said:


> thanks for all the info guys, i think im gonna pick one up for sure. now im just trying to decide if i want to get the xikar 007 or the 009... i like the warrenty that xikar gives u.


One of the things I noticed is that good quality punch cutters are cheaper. I use a X1 double blade, but for a punch I got a Cuban Crafters one for $10. Really happy with it - solid construction with a lifetime warrenty. Given the $30 cost of the Xikar I'd go for another brand to be honest although I do like Xikar products. It's not the product here I'd have doubts about, it would be the cost. At $20 I might be nudged into buying the Xikar punch, at $30 I'm not tempted.

PS. I think Roughrider from these boards is selling a Xikar Punch on the WTS threads.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Frodo, thanks for the great input. after doing some shopping around i was able to find this...

Xikar Xi 009 Cigar Punch Gun Metal W/ Free Xikar Cutter - eBay (item 370373736193 end time May-30-10 18:48:19 PDT)

i think its a pretty good deal.


----------



## brennivin (May 19, 2010)

Frodo said:


> One of the things I noticed is that good quality punch cutters are cheaper. I use a X1 double blade, but for a punch I got a Cuban Crafters one for $10. Really happy with it - solid construction with a lifetime warrenty. Given the $30 cost of the Xikar I'd go for another brand to be honest although I do like Xikar products. It's not the product here I'd have doubts about, it would be the cost. At $20 I might be nudged into buying the Xikar punch, at $30 I'm not tempted.


My experience so far has shown the Xikar to be worth that extra. The blade quality has proven superior to my cheaper cutters, and with the retractable mechanism covering the blade completely with no removeable parts, you run less risk of dinging it up yourself. I guess the warranty of a cheaper blade can equalise, but I'd rather not have to deal with one.

So OP ... diverging opinions


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

There is a nice one on CigarMonster rite now till midnight for $6.98 _with free shipping!_
This is like the one I have except mine is silver.

Cigar Monster - New Monster Cigar Deals Every Day!


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

shawn, thanks for the heads up. anybody know what the ideal size punch would be?? xikar has 3 models and each are a different size. 007 is 7mm, 009 is 9mm, and the 008 is 10mm. i dont know what size would be best, i will say that i dont tend to smoke large ring gauge's (56+) all that often.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks as though the brain-trust has got this in hand, so I guess I will tap out.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

I personally prefer my cutter, but I was sure to buy a lighter that has 2 retractable punches in it. That way if I ever forget my cutter I can always punch the cap. This has worked well for me, as I'm sure having a keychain punch would.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jfeva0049 said:


> shawn, thanks for the heads up. anybody know what the ideal size punch would be?? xikar has 3 models and each are a different size. 007 is 7mm, 009 is 9mm, and the 008 is 10mm. i dont know what size would be best, i will say that i dont tend to smoke large ring gauge's (56+) all that often.


Not sure how to answer this.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jfeva0049 said:


> Frodo, thanks for the great input. after doing some shopping around i was able to find this...
> 
> Xikar Xi 009 Cigar Punch Gun Metal W/ Free Xikar Cutter - eBay (item 370373736193 end time May-30-10 18:48:19 PDT)
> 
> i think its a pretty good deal.


Not a bad deal - especially if you need a regular cutter. And you will to clip those torps. If you don't already have a double blade, this deal sounds good!!!

The double blade I believe is a Mean Sardine cutter - a value line from Xikar. If Xikar makes it, how bad can it be?


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

I've got this punch in silver and love it. 4 different size punches all in one unit. It's nice and sharp.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I'm to the point where I punch round heads exclusively. It's the best way to ensure not damaging the cap. I just use the el cheapos from my B&M. Sharpness can vary, so be sure to check it before you buy.
> 
> *I like to moisten the cap slightly before punching. Hold the cigar firmly near the head and gently twist and press.* The punches I use have a little ring around the blade, which helps keep the bullet cover on and also provides a good indicator of how deeply I've punched it.


*Same here on how I use mine. Love my punch cutter. 
*
Dr. Nick where did you get that 4 in 1? Looks nice.


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

lately I have been using my punch more, unless a torp. Keep one attached to my golf bag. got a cheap one for $5 at B&M and it works great. Still love my Xikar


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks to all that helped me with info. i pulled the trigger today on a xikar 009. i would liked to have gotten the 008 but it was $12 more and its a 10mm cut, not sure if i would be able to use it on my corona's. the 009 that i got is a 9mm cut, (not a big difference i know). oh well, i will find out if i like it soon enough i guess.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

My colibri lighter has a cutter and a punch on it,I like to use cutters for some cigars and a punch for others.About a 2 months ago I picked a Xikar multi tool and haven't used anything else sence.Every ciger smoker should have a punch and a pair of cutters .When you get some extra money pick up a Xikar multi tool also.very nice tool to have


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

you can never have too many cutters or lighters


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> you can never have too many cutters or lighters


Coming from someone who also has a Boss II, agreed.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

One variation on the punching technique is to create a central punch/hole followed by additional off-center holes at the 12, 3, 6 and 9 o'clock quadrants. It works if you do it well, no concerns for tar build up.

Jorge


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

RicoPuro said:


> One variation on the punching technique is to create a central punch/hole followed by additional off-center holes at the 12, 3, 6 and 9 o'clock quadrants. It works if you do it well, no concerns for tar build up.
> 
> Jorge


i may not be reading this right, but i cant imagine having room to make 5 punch's in even a 60 Nub let alone a normal size stick.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

jfeva0049 said:


> i may not be reading this right, but i cant imagine having room to make 5 punch's in even a 60 Nub let alone a normal size stick.


I do it all the time, albeit itworks better on larger ring smokes. The key is to place the first hole in the dead center. The next 4 cuts are slightly off the center towards the north, east, south and west. In other words you end up creating a larger, somewhat scalloped hole.

Here is a picture:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Coming from someone who also has a Boss II, agreed.


Take care of that BOSS ,I don't think Colibri is doing replacements anymore,I'm on my 3rd Quantum Deuce,it has a cutter and a punch ,going to miss that lifetime warranty.


----------



## brennivin (May 19, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> shawn, thanks for the heads up. anybody know what the ideal size punch would be?? xikar has 3 models and each are a different size. 007 is 7mm, 009 is 9mm, and the 008 is 10mm. i dont know what size would be best, i will say that i dont tend to smoke large ring gauge's (56+) all that often.


I know you pulled the trigger on an 009, so this is primarily for future readers ...

9mm = 0.35in = approx. 22ring

So that's a bit less than 1/2 the diameter of your average stick. But still plenty of room to fit most cigars larger than 30ring.

(For little sticks I like my vintage V cutters  )

Take from that what you will. The rest, how much you like a cigar opened, is subjective.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

007 Cruiser said:


> Dr. Nick where did you get that 4 in 1? Looks nice.


I got it on amazon and I've seen it on a few cigar sites.


----------



## Vicious-Peanut (Apr 10, 2010)

Dr. Nick said:


> I got it on amazon and I've seen it on a few cigar sites.


I dunno anything about the site, but they sell it.

Gold Quadra Cigar Punch with 4 Punch Sizes for Every Cigar Gauge


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> About a 2 months ago I picked a Xikar multi tool and haven't used anything else sence.Every ciger smoker should have a punch and a pair of cutters .When you get some extra money pick up a Xikar multi tool also.very nice tool to have


Am curious about this. What tools does this have that would help a cigar smoker? From what I've seen, it doesn't have anything long enough for a draw tool.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Am curious about this. What tools does this have that would help a cigar smoker? From what I've seen, it doesn't have anything long enough for a draw tool.


The tools are pretty crapy but I use them all the time ,from opening some stapled cigar boxes ,adjusting and purging a lighter ,opening a beer ,the draw tool have saved many cigars.Multi tools aside ,what I really use it for is the precise hair cut trim I can give a cap on a cigar.It made me put my Xikar3 and my punch away in the drawer.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

So most of the tools on this implement are not used on cigars?


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> So most of the tools on this implement are not used on cigars?


Everything on the tool is cigar related accept the bottle opener and I would considered that related also LOL.If you don't like the tool don't buy one I think it's pretty nice. the reason a person would buy a pair of cigar scissors is to cut cigars ,everything else is extra


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

I picked myself up a good punch cutter late last year and have not used anything but ever since. I am a big fan of the cleaner cut it produces and find the draw with a punch cut is almost always bang on. If you smoke too fast it can increase the likelihood of tar build up but for most they will not experience this. 

I would defintely recommend you give it a shot and see how it works for you. You'll still need a good blade cutter for those topedos but a punch cutter is definitely a great addition to your cigar accessory collection.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

try it once see if ya like it. Personally im not a big fan.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I just came from a thread about unraveling caps, to look for a thread on punches...lo and behold, here it is, at the top of the page!

Thanks for all of the info, guys.

I especially like the look of that 4-in-1 that Dr Nick showed!

RicoPuro - thanks for the info on "multi-punching." I've never punched, and I tend to suck hard (that's what she said) and prefer a cigar with an easy draw. I had reservations about buying a punch because I worried it would tighten the draw a bit, and I wondered if "multi-punching" could be done...exactly what you posted in the pic is what I had in mind. Though, it sounds like punching vs cutting doesn't make any difference in the draw? 

Again...thanks for the info, guys. I'm planning to order a cheapie punch with my next cigar order to play around with and see if I like it...and maybe buy a nice one like a Xikar if I like it.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

jfeva0049 said:


> Hey guys, i was thinking about buying a punch cutter to keep on my key chain so i always have one handy on me. i have never used one before and would love to hear some thoughts on them, good or bad... thanks for the input.


i recently got a built in punch cutter on a torch lighter and I havent used my other cutters since. always good draw, and I never have the ability to cut too much or uneven.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Is there any punch cutters that are not too expensive and have 3-4 diff punch options on them. I know davidoff ones are great but $230:



and there is a $50 swiss arm knife any other options?


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

hey guys, i just got my xikar 009 in the mail today. from the looks and feel of it, i am very pleased with it. the 9mm cut seems bigger then i would have thought, with that i am no longer worried about the draw that i will get. i will say that it is a little heavy for my key chain, but i will man up and get used to it. thanks to all that gave me there input, it truly helped.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

anyone guys? per below..



PufPufPass said:


> Is there any punch cutters that are not too expensive and have 3-4 diff punch options on them. I know davidoff ones are great but $230:
> 
> and there is a $50 swiss arm knife any other options?


----------



## brennivin (May 19, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> anyone guys? per below..


I found one on Amazon before this episode of Criminal Intent was even half over. 

ASIN: B000KZX4R6 (sorry, can't post links yet)


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I use a Xikar Element combo punch/torch and I love it. It was $50.


----------

